# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  fichier sonore .VLA

## typhou

Bonjour  tous,
Je vous expose mon problme : je dois lire un fichier sonore dont le format doit tre :
_ .acust          - Acoustic Data
_ .tilt1 / .tilt2    -Array Inclination Data
_ .pr1 / .pr2      -Array Depth Data
_ .temp            - Temperature Data
_ .dummy        - Battery Voltage Data

Sauf que les fichiers contenant les donnes dont j'ai besoin sont des fichiers .vla , et je ne sais mme pas ce qu'est un fichier .vla ...

Si quelqu'un peut clairer ma lanterne, me dire s'il est possible de faire une quelconque conversion...cela me sera d'une grande utilit.
Merci d'avance !

----------


## moldavi

Bonjour.

Ces extensions de fichiers semblent propritaires. Il serait bon de connatre les personnes qui ont fabriques ce format de fichiers...

----------

